# Door open sensor



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I know the sensors are internal. A lot of new cars are going this route. It sounds like your sensor is going bad. Might need to get that swapped out. Good luck lol.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Car under warranty? It's covered if it is


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The door lock , ...Try this open the door and rotate the locking mechanism to the lock position . Unlock with the interior door latch .


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

From what I can tell its part of the door lock actuator. It's on all the time now. There goes some more $$$.


----------



## Osofan81 (Mar 10, 2016)

Stss95...did u ever figure out what was up? I'm having the same exact issues it seems like. Today I was driving and all of a sudden it's telling me my driver door was open.. It wasn't.. Kept going off the whole ride. After work returned to the car and it said Theft Attempted... I highly doubt it... Dinging again the whole ride home. After I'm home... Horn keeps blaring for no reason... Trying to figure like what steps to take.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your drivers door latch has failed electronically.

Latch requires replacement.

Rob


----------



## YvetteJ (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello, I'm having the same stupid problem. I purchased a used door actuator but I'm thinking either it's not the correct one or because it's used it won't work. Did you ever resolve your problem? Is there no fuse that can be disconnected?


----------

